# RANT! - HOW DARE HE??



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

One of my DH's co-workers had the gall to accuse me of "mistreatment of my animals"! This guy supposedly grew up on a farm and "can't understand how I could lose so many animals, that I must not be caring for them"!!!!!!!!!!

    

So I'm laying it all out there - FULL TRANSPARENCY!

My animal losses in the past 2 years:
June 2010 - 4 month old doeling - dog attack
Oct 2010 -  10 chickens - mink attack
Oct 2010 - PB pig boar - sent to slaughter
Dec 2010 - 2 month old doeling - ram from an adult doe
Early 2011 - RiR Rooster - slaughter
Early 2011 - PB pig sow - unknown illness / injury
May 2011 - Calf - only 2 wks old went down due to shipping stress
June 2011 - Lab - euthenized due to cancer
June 2011 - Dog - accident / altercation with a stray dog
June 2011 - 2 day old chick - unknown
June 2011 - 4 day old chick - deformed at birth

Does someone want to tell me how any of that was MY fault???

I currently have:
52 chickens
4 ducks
2 turkeys
10 goats
1 llama
1 calf
2 horses
1 PB pig
5 cats
8 dogs

And all of those animals are thriving.

How do accidents, cancer, shipping fever and deformities become my 
fault???



I am sooooo ticked off!     I told the idiot to check out this website and all of my posts....call my two vets...visit my farm for goodness sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   

*Worse yet, he is telling people that they should never buy an animal from me!!!!!!!* _We live in a close knit environment!!!!!_

Ok, rant done.  I know you all will understand.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG! How awful. I can't believe it. First of all, if he grew up on a farm then he should know where there is livestock there is deadstock. Part of life. Second, it is none of his business. Third, he should visit your farm if he is that concerned about abuse/neglect. Shame on him.   I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 26, 2011)

.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 26, 2011)

Send him a registered letter that he has to sign for.  In it include the legal definition of slander.  That should do it.  It will be the best $5 you've ever spent.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ask him if he so concerned, why doesn't he call animal control to come over and check it out?  If anyone else says anything point out the accuser has never been to your place.

Whatever you do, try not to go on the defensive.  It just makes you look guilty.  Just state facts and point out the positive.  

I second the registered letter with the definition of slander.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 26, 2011)

OH elevan I am so sorry. What a pathetic human being he is. Reading your post makes me so mad . Send him to this page and we will tell him. I have read your posts. You are wonderful to your animals. You do everything you can and I have seen you go above and beyond what alot of people would do. He is obviously so miserable and jealous with his own life he wants to make yours miserable. Hang in there. Or better yet (if we could through the computer) put him on here and we will kick his A _ _ for you. Sending hugs.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 26, 2011)

That is crazy!  Animals live, and they die. Looking at how your animals died, none of it was from your neglect. To me, It is only mistreatment if you dont care for or ignor your animals. I have lost lots of animals in the past year, and I know that lots of times, there is nothing you can do. Im sorry that some people can be so stupid and judge you on something that they dont even seem to fully understand.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your support...I knew this group of people would understand what I'm going through.

Each and every one of those losses was like a knife to my heart...even the 2 that went to slaughter.  I do everything that I possibly can to save any sick or injured animal and when I can't I call the vet out or take them in to humanely euthanize. 

My husband was told by 3 other co-workers that this guy is going around saying these things.  There are customers at my husband's employer that have holds on future goat kids...if they cancel those holds, I just may sue this guy for slander.  The certified letter is a great idea, thank you.


----------



## julieq (Jun 26, 2011)

So sorry you're going through that.  If it's any help a few weeks ago we had a local breeder tell one of our out of state customers that one of our goats 'possibly came from a herd that was CAE positive'.  I got her email address and immediately sent a scathing letter, complete with the name of our vet (who cares for our herd and does all of our testing) and our family attorney.  Received an immediate, back peddling response and doubt I'll have any more problems.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 26, 2011)

What a jerk!    I have never been to your farm(hope to see it sometime though), but I know from your posts on here how much you care for your animals and want the best for them.

If you decide to send a certified letter(which I agree with doing so,  for the idea freemotion!), include at the top of the letter the 20 digit "UPC" number, which then documents it with the envelope it was sent in, and be sure to save a copy to your computer.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow - GIve the guy a bag of fresh poop....  and let him read into it however he wants.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jun 27, 2011)

Im sorry your letting him upset you so.  Death is a fact of life on the farm.  So obviously he never really lived on a farm.  I would ignore him and his ignorant statements.  He really needs to find a hobby if all his interest is focus on you.  Pathethic.  Hope it works out.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW, what a jerk!!!  So sorry things like this happen, I realy hope everything turns out ok.


----------

